# Melbourne and surrounds Sep/Oct



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 22, 2013)

Just a few recent pics from various days herping throughout the suburbs of Melbourne, September and October 2013. 

Enjoy!




Little Whip Snake (Parasuta flagellum) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




White-lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




White-lipped Snake (Drysdalia coronoides) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Cunningham's Skink (Egernia cunninghami) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Glossy Grass Skink (Pseudemoia rawlinsoni) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Southern Water Skink (Eulamrus tympanum tympanum) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Growling Grass Frog (Litoria raniformis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Rissi (Oct 22, 2013)

I love that pic of the Brown, absolutely perfect. Thanks for posting I would've never thought Melbourne could be so colourful.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 22, 2013)

Rissi said:


> I love that pic of the Brown, absolutely perfect. Thanks for posting I would've never thought Melbourne could be so colourful.



Haha thanks mate! It can be colourful at this time of year.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 22, 2013)

Great shots Matt.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Oct 22, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Great shots Matt.


 Thanks mate


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 22, 2013)

All great photos. Good looking animals too


----------

